#  > General Zone >  > Foreign Languages >  >  >  SuperMemo UX Extreme English Basic - 2010

## vanthodc

Features of the package:
* SuperMemo UX for vocabulary training, based on the SuperMemo method of repetition that has received numerous awards and whose effectiveness has been proven by research,
* over 2,000 words that are most frequently used in English and allow easy communication,
* comprehensive learners dictionary with definitions, synonyms, examples of use, illustrations and recordings,
* easy search and selection for learning of particular words according to:
* thematic categories, e.g. Animals, Food and drinks, Industry and work,
* exams (3 levels of YLE; KET),
* frequency in the language,
* common neighbouring words,
* selection of exercise types that let the user practise different skills, e.g. use in communication, correct spelling, listening comprehension,
* pronunciation trainer that analyses and evaluates the accent, intonation and other important speech parameters,
Content of the package:
* 2,200 words
* 13,000 exercises


* 5,400 examples
* 2 hours of recordings




> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...



See More: SuperMemo UX Extreme English Basic - 2010

----------


## ejaz

link is not working pl upload

----------


## vanthodc

Link not died yet. You add "file serve" (not space between) into "-------", it'll O.K. If you can't download from this site, please Reply about the site which is best for you, I'll share to you as soon as possible.

----------

